# Partridge Family Judo



## PhotonGuy (Dec 24, 2017)

Partridge Family Judo


----------



## Martial D (Dec 26, 2017)

She didn't do it right. Back to the dojo!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 28, 2017)

It worked. At least on television it did.


----------

